
Ask HN: Hacker News Top-Entry Archiving? - Dowwie
Is anyone aware of a HN archiver that saves top N entries within an X-hour window?<p>I don&#x27;t want to miss top news but I also don&#x27;t need to know about it the day-of.  
Before I write something of my own, I thought I&#x27;d ask about it and invite like-minded, busy people who want to balance media consumption with weekday responsibilities.
======
rzzzt
Algolia's HN search allows you to search stories by popularity in a given time
window:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=custom&type=story&dateStart=1489104000&dateEnd=1489190400)

------
greenyoda
This site does what you want: [http://hckrnews.com](http://hckrnews.com)

